# Abi T-Shirt



## Lortox (18. Oktober 2011)

Nabend 

Da wir in nächster Zeit unsere Abi T-Shirts bestellen wollen, brauch ich jetz unbedingt noch irgendeinen witzigen Namen oder kurzen Spruch oder was ähnliches auf mein Shirt. 

Da wollt ich grade mal hier fragen ob ihr vielleicht gute Ideen habt oder was so bei euch so drauf stand. 


MfG Lortox


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (18. Oktober 2011)

Habt ihr kein Motto?


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Oktober 2011)

Einfach googlen, da gibts einiges, wir wissen ja nicht, was deinen Geschmack trifft :>



gABI- So eng wars noch nie! oder wahlweise: 13 Jahre Rotstiftmillieu


----------



## Arosk (18. Oktober 2011)

Selbst was ausdenken, 0815 Sprüche von anderen kann jeder klauen.


----------



## Lortox (18. Oktober 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Habt ihr kein Motto?



Nein, bisher noch nicht...
Ich meine eher sowas in die richtung was man außer dem noch draufschreiben kann.
Vorne das Motto und auf den Rücken kommt dann noch irgend etwas anders, was jeder selber bestimmen kann was er eben haben will.

Aber Ideen für's ein Abi Motto sind ebenso willkommen


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. Oktober 2011)

Wir hatten BacABI - 13 Jahre Rum.

NSDABI war übrigens auch zur Wahl, aber hat es - oh Wunder - nicht geschafft.


----------



## Sunyo (18. Oktober 2011)

Zwar etwas makaber, aber wir hatten dieses Jahr ein gelbes T-Shirt mit dem Slogan "Strahlend in die Zukunft" und einem Atom-Symbol drauf.  
(Das Atom-Symbol natürlich nur deshalb, weil wir eine Techniker-Klasse waren )


----------



## schneemaus (18. Oktober 2011)

Wir hatten Abi-Gen - Uns zu klonen, wird sich lohnen. 
Und - oh Wunder - das Motto kam von jemandem aus dem Orga-Team, die das Ganze ausgewertet haben.

Platz 2 war "Abihuana - mit einer Tüte fing alles an".. Was ich vorgeschlagen hab 

Platz 3 und 4 geteilt haben sich rABInson Crusoe - 13 Jahre warten auf Freitag, sowie KohlrABI - Wir machen uns vom Acker.



Aber mal ab von den Abimottos... Wir hatten einfach vorne links auf der Brust n kleines Bild und "ABI-GEN 08" und hinten drauf das große Bild, wo alle Namen sowie "uns zu klonen, wird sich lohnen". Bei den Poloshirts war dann auf dem Kragen, bei den Pullis auf dem Ärmel noch der Vorname.

Die eigenen Sachen kamen dann neben die Charakteristik, die andere Leute geschrieben haben, in die Abizeitung auf die Kreativseite. Bei mir Fotos, Danksagungen und ein paar Sprüche.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. Oktober 2011)

wir haben bewusst auf den ganzen standardkram verzichtet. lgaub da stand gar nix drauf, finds nich mehr >.>

normalerweise einigt sich doch die klasse nachdem sie ein thema hat auf das tshirt


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> <br />Wir hatten Abi-Gen - Uns zu klonen, wird sich lohnen. <img src='http://forum.buffed.de/public/style_emoticons/buffed/rolleyes.gif' class='bbc_emoticon' alt='' /><br />Und - oh Wunder - das Motto kam von jemandem aus dem Orga-Team, die das Ganze ausgewertet haben.<br /><br />Platz 2 war &quot;Abihuana - mit einer Tüte fing alles an&quot;.. Was ich vorgeschlagen hab <img src='http://forum.buffed.de/public/style_emoticons/buffed/biggrin.gif' class='bbc_emoticon' alt='' /><br /><br />Platz 3 und 4 geteilt haben sich rABInson Crusoe - 13 Jahre warten auf Freitag, sowie KohlrABI - Wir machen uns vom Acker.<br /><br /><br /><br />Aber mal ab von den Abimottos... Wir hatten einfach vorne links auf der Brust n kleines Bild und &quot;ABI-GEN 08&quot; und hinten drauf das große Bild, wo alle Namen sowie &quot;uns zu klonen, wird sich lohnen&quot;. Bei den Poloshirts war dann auf dem Kragen, bei den Pullis auf dem Ärmel noch der Vorname.<br /><br />Die eigenen Sachen kamen dann neben die Charakteristik, die andere Leute geschrieben haben, in die Abizeitung auf die Kreativseite. Bei mir Fotos, Danksagungen und ein paar Sprüche.<br />


<br /><br /><br />

rABIson Crusoe - 13 Jahre warten auf den Freitag. Das find ich echt genial. ^^ Viel besser als die anderen.

PS: Was sollen diese dämlichen "br"?


----------



## Saji (18. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> <br /><br /><br />
> 
> rABIson Crusoe - 13 Jahre warten auf den Freitag. Das find ich echt genial. ^^ Viel besser als die anderen.
> 
> PS: Was sollen diese dämlichen "br"?



HTML Zeilenumbrüche. Genatzt by Website, nenne ich das. ^^

Wir hatten auf unserem (Realschul)Abschlussshirt "Unsere Ausbildung war gratis (Eurozeichen)" vorne drauf stehen. Und hinten "Aber leider auch umsonst (Arbeitsamtzeichen)". Ein Jahr später war ich tatsächlich noch immer ohne Ausbildung und habe über den Spruch nicht mehr so recht gelacht. :<


----------



## Gauloises24 (18. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wir hatten BacABI - 13 Jahre Rum.




Wir auch - langweiliger geht's nicht! Vorschläge, wie ABInaKoydum, NSDABI usw. waren den "elitären Ausschussmitgliedern" zu krass, deswegen haben die eine Liste aus dem Internet mit Standardmottos zu Rate gezogen und sich was unoriginelles kopiert. Zum Glück waren diese Leute nicht auch noch im Abi Party Orga-Team ^^


----------



## cErIaTz (18. Oktober 2011)

Abi 2012 wir habens ja versucht


----------



## EspCap (18. Oktober 2011)

Lortox schrieb:


> Aber Ideen für's ein Abi Motto sind ebenso willkommen



Passend zum Sternchenthema (eines davon, in BaWü) - KafkABI - Der Prozess hat ein Ende 

Bei uns läuft es vermutlich auf "Abi Rouge - 12/13/Drölf Jahre Rotstiftmilieu" hinaus. Alles bessere wurde gestrichen bzw. von der Schulleitung so zensiert, dass es nicht mehr lustig wäre. 

Ich wäre ja für "Abistrokratie - der Adel geht, der Pöbel bleibt" gewesen, aber das wurde ja nicht genehmigt. 

Rabinson/Abinson Crusoe hatte bei uns der Jahrgang vor 2 Jahren


----------



## H2OTest (18. Oktober 2011)

gABI 11 so eng war noch nie ...


----------



## Konov (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich hoffe ja die Shirt Wahl bleibt mir im Frühjahr erspart. ^^


----------



## Jester (19. Oktober 2011)

Als altsprachliche, humanistische Schule werden wir wahrscheinlich den Spruch hier auf der Brust prangen haben:

"ABI&#963;&#964;&#959;&#954;&#961;&#945;&#964;&#943;&#945; - nobilitas abit, plebs manet"


Bin ich eigentlich recht zufrieden mit.
[font="'lucida grande"]
[/font]


----------



## iShock (19. Oktober 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Als altsprachliche, humanistische Schule werden wir wahrscheinlich den Spruch hier auf der Brust prangen haben:
> 
> "ABI&#963;&#964;&#959;&#954;&#961;&#945;&#964;&#943;&#945; - nobilitas abit, plebs manet"
> 
> Bin ich eigentlich recht zufrieden mit.



hehe ja das klingt ganz gut... kann mich gar nicht mehr erinnern was bei uns der abi spruch war.... schlimm schlimm man wird alt (liegt 1 1/2 jahre zurück XD)


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wir hatten BacABI - 13 Jahre Rum.



Genau das gleiche hatten wir auch. Bei der Rückseite haben wir dann die Namensliste als Zutatenliste gestaltet.


----------



## Blutkônig (19. Oktober 2011)

Unserer war ABItendo - LVL 13 complete, naja der tollste wars nu auch nich^^


----------



## Davatar (19. Oktober 2011)

Wie wärs mit "ABI = *A*bartig *b*ereit für die *I*nsel"?


----------



## Doofkatze (19. Oktober 2011)

Das FFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU Meme mit AAAAAABBBBIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

gerade ausgedacht...auf jedes T-Shirt bitte ein (c) by Doofie


----------



## Lakor (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich hatte: ABIer! Trinkt aus, wir gehen!

Geil finde ich nach wie vor auch Rabbi: Gut abgeschnitten  (Denke nicht, dass das legitim ist )


----------



## tear_jerker (19. Oktober 2011)

mist ich sollte alle beiträge vorher lesen >.<


----------



## Aeonflu-X (19. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (19. Oktober 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> "ABI&#963;&#964;&#959;&#954;&#961;&#945;&#964;&#943;&#945; - nobilitas abit, plebs manet"



Genau das (nur auf Deutsch - wir haben keine Altsprachen) wurde bei uns von der Schulleitung gestrichen. Wir können den "Rest" ja nicht einfach "Pöbel" nennen. Das geht doch nicht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (19. Oktober 2011)

Blutkônig schrieb:


> Unserer war ABItendo - LVL 13 complete, naja der tollste wars nu auch nich^^



Jo, bei meiner besten Freundin war's glaub ich "ABItendo - 13 Jahre Next Level" oder so, fand sie auch doof. Aber ich finde "ABI-Gen - Uns zu klonen, wird sich lohnen" nach wie vor dermaßen blöde... Aber na ja. Hat halt eine "unabhängige Jury" (*hüstel* Mottovorschlag kam daher) ausgewertet und komischerweise hatte das Motto die meisten Stimmen, obwohl's hinterher kaum einer gut fand.

Es wurde auch vorgeschlagen "Abi macht frei", aber auch ich fand das ziemlich geschmacklos, zumal unsere Schule in den 40ern NaPoLa war. Bei uns war auch noch der Vorschlag "ABI 08-15 Punkte wurden's leider nicht" (da 08 der Abijahrgang war), aber so ein ähnliches Motto hatte die Nachbarschule, die das fixer festgelegt hatte. Deswegen haben wir's dann gelassen.


----------



## Caps-lock (19. Oktober 2011)

> Es wurde auch vorgeschlagen "Abi macht frei",


Das hatte ein Mädel bei uns zusätzlich auf ihr Abitshirt geschrieben ^^
Wobei das bei ihr 100% Unfähigkeit für politische und geschichtliche Bildung war, denn sie hatte keine Ahnung wo dieser Spruch original zu finden ist.

Bei uns stand Abitürk auf der Wahlliste, als Anlehnung an Kemal Atatürk (es gab exakt 3 Stimmen  )


----------



## Ol@f (19. Oktober 2011)

Mir gefällt ja Abiturensohn bzw. Abiture...


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Oktober 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Genau das (nur auf Deutsch - wir haben keine Altsprachen) wurde bei uns von der Schulleitung gestrichen. Wir können den "Rest" ja nicht einfach "Pöbel" nennen. Das geht doch nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man kann Plebs auch recht gut als "Volk" übersetzen. ^^


----------



## EspCap (19. Oktober 2011)

Da schwing aber schon ein bisschen was herablassendes mit. Aber meine Güte, das ist nur ein Abimotto. Muss man da als Schulleitung so humorlos sein?


----------



## schneemaus (19. Oktober 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Da schwing aber schon ein bisschen was herablassendes mit. Aber meine Güte, das ist nur ein Abimotto. Muss man da als Schulleitung so humorlos sein?



Nun ja, ich denke, es kommt auch auf Erfahrungswerte an. Zwei Jahre vor uns hatte ein Jahrgang das Motto "Heute Abitur - Morgen die Weltherrschaft" (an sich nicht schlimm) und hat in der Abizeitung so krass abgerechnet und hergezogen (teilweise auch echt übertrieben, weil es so schlimm nie war), dass seitdem die Abizeitung kontrolliert wird. Beim Abi-Gag (Abi-Streich) sind ein paar Leute frühmorgens ins Schulgebäude rein (soweit ich weiß, Schloss hinten am Lehrerparkplatz aufgebrochen) und haben einen Flur mit Schaum-Feuerlöschern vollgesprüht. In diesem Flur standen Schließfächer von den Schülern, deren Klassenräume in dem Flur lagen. Dass die meisten Bücher hinüber waren, muss ich glaube ich nicht erwähnen. Und damit nicht genug: Auf dem Abiball wurde die Frau des Direktors, die Deutsch und Englisch unterrichtet, so in Reden runtergemacht, dass sie den Abiball weinend verlassen hat. Seitdem werden auch Reden für den Abiball kontrolliert. Übrigens: Das war lange nicht die unbeliebteste Lehrerin an unserer Schule, der Deutsch-LK aus unserer Stufe, die sie hatten (ich gehörte nicht dazu, hatte ne andere Lehrerin), haben sogar ganz gerne mal von ihr geschwärmt, ebenso wie der Englisch-Grundkurs. Ich glaube eher, dass es nach dem Motto ablief "Wie es in den Wald schallt, so schallt es auch heraus", denn der Jahrgang war wohl bei den Lehrern grundsätzlich nicht so beliebt - bei den meisten Schülern übrigens auch nicht.
Wir hingegen galten als "wirklich ordentlicher und netter" Jahrgang, obwohl wir viel Mist gebaut haben - aber meistens in den Pausen und dann nichts, womit wir jemandem geschadet hätten oder was kaputt gemacht haben. Ist vermutlich auch einer der Gründe, wieso ich mich nicht an extremes Mobbing, Schlägereien, die über kleine Raufereien hinausgingen oder einfach nur schlechten Klassenerhalt erinnern kann. Außerdem haben alle 88, die die 13. Klasse und somit das Abitur angepackt haben (ein paar sind nach der 11. und 12. gegangen), das Abi auch bestanden. Waren wohl, auch so im Rückblick (manche Gespräche mit Lehrern auf bestimmten Veranstaltungen, die man halt auch nach seiner Schulzeit mal besucht), ein recht beliebter Jahrgang unter den Lehrern  Selbst Schüler wie mich, die ich nun wirklich manchmal im Nachhinein unerträglich war (in meinen Augen  ), mochten die Lehrer irgendwie. Und die Pausenaufsichten haben mich unglaublich gemocht, obwohl ich so oft mit denen diskutiert habe (die Bushaltestelle ist KEIN Schulgelände, ich darf hier rauchen!  ) etc.


----------



## EspCap (19. Oktober 2011)

Ja, wir hatten vor 3 Jahren auch mal einen Abi-Jahrgang, aus dem Einige nach dem Abiball hackedicht mit einer Axt die Tür zum Lehrerzimmer und Sekretariat demoliert und einige Akten vernichtet haben. Das fand die Schulleitung damals verständlicherweise weniger lustig und wollte den Beteiligten das Abi aberkennen. Ob sie damit durchgekommen sind weis ich gar nicht, aber ich denke nicht. 


Was imo aber noch lange kein Grund ist, zukünftige Jahrgänge mit Motto-Zensur und höchstwahrscheinlich dem Verbot eines Abi-Streichs zu bestrafen. 

Aber gut, wir sind nicht umsonst die Schule an der gefühlt alle strafversetzten Lehrer des Landkreises landen... 

Zumindest ist unser Jahrgang auch recht beliebt bei den Lehrern und wir kommen auch mit allen recht gut aus. Seit der Oberstufe kann ich mich auch nicht mehr über die designierten Lehrer beschweren, die sind fachlich und menschlich alle echt in Ordnung.


----------



## schneemaus (19. Oktober 2011)

Ja, mit meinen Lehrern hatte ich in der Oberstufe auch echt viel, viel Glück. Meine Deutsch-LK-Lehrerin kam zwar frisch vom Referendariat und war ab und zu etwas übermotiviert, aber damit konnte ich umgehen. Nur später im Erdkunde-Grundkurs hatte ich nen Lehrer, der die komplette Stunde vorne saß, irgendwas gefaselt hat, einen Test im Halbjahr schrieb, eine Epochalnote auswürfelte (ohne Witz, ich mein das ernst. Bei seinen Unterrichtsmethoden KONNTE man sich gar nicht melden oder ne Frage beantworten) und eine Hausaufgabe einsammelte und darauf die Gesamtnote stützte. Als wir dann in einem Halbjahr die Kursarbeit in diesem Fach geschrieben haben (sonst Geschichte in den anderthalb Jahren, vorher hatten wir kein Erdkunde, sondern Sozialkunde - Gemeinschaftskunde Grundkurs eben), durften wir ca. 3 Monate drauf warten, weil dann ein paar Tage später Notenschluss war. Besagter Lehrer ist mittlerweile auch in Altersteilzeit und deswegen nicht mehr an unserer Schule. Oh wie schade. Für die jetzt kommenden Schüler freut's mich.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (19. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> und komischerweise hatte das Motto die meisten Stimmen, obwohl's hinterher kaum einer gut fand.



Ist bei uns aber momentan auch so.
Wir haben PABIraten - Die letzte wilde 13 (Weil wir in NRW der letzte 13er Jahrgang sind)
Ich find aber das Motto sowie den Spruch äußerst bescheiden.
Mein Vorschlag "13 Jahre Rum und Skorbut" wurde von der Schulleitung abgelehnt


----------



## Konov (20. Oktober 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag "13 Jahre Rum und Skorbut" wurde von der Schulleitung abgelehnt



LOL welch Wunder  aber witzig isser!
Für mich ist das Abi irgendwie immer mehr nur Selbstzweck. Da habe ich weder Lust dessen Besitz zu "feiern" noch mir irgendwelche bescheuerten T-Shirts umzuschnallen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Oktober 2011)

Abi or not to be

Abi and Paste... der Doktor wartet.


----------



## Deanne (20. Oktober 2011)

An unser Abi-Motto erinnere ich mich gar nicht mehr. Es war auf jeden Fall nicht mein Ding und auch recht unlustig. Ursprünglich sollte es "Abikaida - 13 Jahre Terror" werden, aber da haben sich die Lehrer dann eingemischt und es verboten. Aber naja, wir hatten eh wenig Gelegenheit, die Shirts zu tragen, da der Abi-Gag wegen Problemen bei der Planung komplett ausgefallen ist. Die Stufensprecher hatten natürlich die ganzen Schönlinge und Barbies in die Komitees gewählt und die haben es nicht auf die Reihe bekommen.

Übrigens gab es auch bei uns den Fall, dass Leute in der Abi-Zeitung fertig gemacht wurden, was ich ziemlich daneben fand. Zwar waren es bei uns Schüler und keine Lehrer, aber trotzdem ist sowas einfach unkollegial.


----------



## Gauloises24 (20. Oktober 2011)

Bei uns wurden in der Abizeitung auch viele durch den Kakao gezogen, sprich die kleinen Schwächen des Alltags usw., aber immer lustig mit Niveau und absolut nicht bösartig. So sollte es auch sein - alles andere ist langweilig_und_interessiert_niemanden. Da wurden eher die Spezialisten, die einen Bericht in der 3. Person über sich selbst verfasst haben belächelt.

Trotzdem ist der Grad zwischen Lustig und Beleidigend sehr schmal...da kann man eine gewisse Zensur - im Interesse aller - schon nachvollziehen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Oktober 2011)

Diese Komitees sind eh ein Witz. Bei uns konnte sich jeder eintragen, der Lust dazu hatte. Sprich: Es war fast jeder im Komitee...


----------



## Heynrich (20. Oktober 2011)

Wir hatten:


Mabbi Fix  Meisterklasse 07- Alles für die Wolff - (H)Essen ist fertig. 

"Alles für die Wolff" weil Karin Wolff hessische Kultusministerin war und wir so bockig waren, dass wir das erste Zentralabi schreiben mussten 
Motto dann so nach Kochbuch gehalten. Aufm T-Shirt hinten die Schüler als Zutaten, die Leistungskurslehrer als Geschmacksverstärker. 
Ich fand das alles eigentlich ganz witzig.

Ich würd mir an deiner Stelle irgendwas mit aktuellem Bezug holen, das is immernoch das beste. Irgendwas mit Griechenland, oder Fukushima oder sonstwas. Vielleicht auch "Weltuntergang 2012".


----------

